# Wash Buckets.



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just reserved these (click and collect) from B&Q, should i hope do the job?

http://www.diy.com/departments/grey-orange-plastic-16-l-bucket/1103482_BQ.prd


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends what job? I'd use them for cleaning the wife's i10 but not a chance on my own cars. I use these with the grit guards which aren't a lot more expensive http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/set-of-2-buckets-with-lids-grit-guards.html


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Paul08 said:


> Depends what job? I'd use them for cleaning the wife's i10 but not a chance on my own cars. I use these with the grit guards which aren't a lot more expensive http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/set-of-2-buckets-with-lids-grit-guards.html


But surely they are just to hold the water and wash solution, what difference does it make and the ones you linked to are much more expensive?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

One thing I try not to skrimp my money on is my wash. 
So many paint issues are caused by poor wash and technique there.
So I use the CG buckets with the CG cyclone grit guard. 
I find them to be the best I've used and I also find I create very little in the way of wash based swirls, scratches and issues. 

If your happy with them then cool, my suggestion would be to spend what you could possibly afford on your wash.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Pug,

Apart from "proper" detailing buckets you can use plaster's buckets which can take grit guards.

Something like this:

http://www.wickes.co.uk/search?text=plasters%20bucket

With this:

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/grit-guard

Might end up more expensive in the end though 

Andy


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi Pug,
> 
> Apart from "proper" detailing buckets you can use plaster's buckets which can take grit guards.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy, one of the guys i have spoken to said you can get grit guards that will fit any bucket?


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> One thing I try not to skrimp my money on is my wash.
> So many paint issues are caused by poor wash and technique there.
> So I use the CG buckets with the CG cyclone grit guard.
> I find them to be the best I've used and I also find I create very little in the way of wash based swirls, scratches and issues.
> ...


Thanks mate, but again i am thinking if this is just to hold rinse and wash solution what difference does it make?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Grit guards is the main difference and amount of water it'll hold.
The CG ones are huge (like most detailing buckets)
So the guard is used to ensure grit goes to the bottom and stays there so you use cleaner water for washing. 
I find if u use bigger buckets the water at the top is always clean.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> Grit guards is the main difference and amount of water it'll hold.
> The CG ones are huge (like most detailing buckets)
> So the guard is used to ensure grit goes to the bottom and stays there so you use cleaner water for washing.
> I find if u use bigger buckets the water at the top is always clean.


16 liters is a lot of water per bucket?


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Probably not the best scientific explanation but if you have the same amount of dirt floating around in 2 buckets, one holding 16l and one holding 20l the dirt is more concentrated in the 16l bucket. Obviously the grit guards work to reduce the amount of particles floating around in the water, I'm not sure how universal ones would work as they need to fit the bottom of the bucket. Also grit guards are quite expensive to buy alone so the in2detailing ones will probably work out cheaper than what your looking at doing + you get bigger buckets


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I recently bought a bucket from slims detailing with free grit guard and bargain £9.95.
If you spend over 20 sovs this easter you get free air fresshner and chocolate.

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/martin-cox-15-litre-bucket-with-free-grit-guard.html


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah as Paul08 has said the more water the lower the concentration of dirt per litre. 
There are going to be cheaper options out there but maybe a set of buckets and guards designed specifically for detailing might be a better ootion


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Been advised the buckets i am picking up from B&Q are great, also this for fiver will fit the bill:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguair-s...669497?hash=item2f01439639:g:nNQAAOSwnF9Y64k7 :driver:


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Got 2 of these back in February from ECP for £12.26 delivered. Had grit guards. Quality at very low price. They have a sale on atm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Pug62 said:


> Been advised the buckets i am picking up from B&Q are great, also this for fiver will fit the bill:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguair-s...669497?hash=item2f01439639:g:nNQAAOSwnF9Y64k7 :driver:


says they out of stock


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Rufus73 said:


> Got 2 of these back in February from ECP for £12.26 delivered. Had grit guards. Quality at very low price. They have a sale on atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they come with lids?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I paid £1 each for my orange buckets from [email protected] and have no problem with them.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pug62 said:


> Been advised the buckets i am picking up from B&Q are great, also this for fiver will fit the bill:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguair-s...669497?hash=item2f01439639:g:nNQAAOSwnF9Y64k7 :driver:


Have you? At £18.46 for 2 buckets and grit guards compared to what's been suggested for proper detailing designed ones I know what I'd do, but each to their own.. also take a look at the dimension of the buckets and grit guards, doesn't look like their a great fit therefore the grit guard it unlikely to be effective when it's moving about all over the place at the bottom of the bucket lol


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> I paid £1 each for my orange buckets from [email protected] and have no problem with them.


I'm with you on £1 B & Q buckets. What's not to like. 
With a snow foam prewash and TBM the only grit left on the car is tiny. I'm not convinced that a grit guard will prevent that.

But as so many people swear by them they must have their merits but not sure they are for me.


----------



## Monikieman (Mar 23, 2011)

getting back to things after a long abscence so don't want to upset the apple cart but......A lot of folks spend a long time with pre-wash/snow foam/rinse. I'm thinking that the dirt left behind is very light and would have difficulty sinking to the bottom of the bucket below the grit guard. I use a noodle mit and it never comes off and hits the bottom of the bucket so....

I get the point about the larger volume of water and the dilution of the dirt so I'm thinknig large (30l) bucket from Wickes and even changing the wash mitt half way round the car ie top half bottom half? Just a thought. Cheers


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> says they out of stock


Must have purchased the last one.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Paul08 said:


> Have you? At £18.46 for 2 buckets and grit guards compared to what's been suggested for proper detailing designed ones I know what I'd do, but each to their own.. also take a look at the dimension of the buckets and grit guards, doesn't look like their a great fit therefore the grit guard it unlikely to be effective when it's moving about all over the place at the bottom of the bucket lol


Yes mate, he said something about purchase justification has a lot to do with people paying more for larger buckets, but as you say everyone to their own.

PS
The grit guard i have ordered fits most buckets...........i hope.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got the B&Q bucket and whilst it's good and solid it's a little tall to fit under my kitchen tap so I'm using it just for the wheels now and ended up with the 2 CG ones with cyclone grit guards.

Placing the grit guard in the rinse bucket is more important then the wash bucket and one trick, particularly for ill-fitting guards, is to place 2 of them in the one bucket.


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

brooklandsracer said:


> Do they come with lids?


No lids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

bradleymarky said:


> I paid £1 each for my orange buckets from [email protected] and have no problem with them.


Damned inflation, mine were 99p. I guess I must have been washing incorrectly for years with my cheap bucket, I don't even own two buckets.


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

what are the point of the wash buckets having a lid? Ive never used proper detailing buckets with lids and cant see the need for it. 
Intrigued to find out the purpose of the lid.


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Marky899 said:


> what are the point of the wash buckets having a lid? Ive never used proper detailing buckets with lids and cant see the need for it.
> Intrigued to find out the purpose of the lid.


You can use them to sit on whilst detailing the sides of your vehicle ( numerous chemical guys video do this ) also it should be a water tight seal if you need to transport ie like a car show.
Personally mine dont have lids but may invest in some chemical guys ones with their cyclone dirt traps.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

£1 wilko buckets for me, very minimal grit left from pre-wash etc... I couldnt justify £20+ on a set of buckets.


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

Guess they are handy if needing to transport water in a vehicle. 

I've only ever used the cheap 20l buckets and never seem to have a problem with them. Im tempted by the large 30l plasters buckets.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I want the twin trolley-dolly for the buckets!
Prefer a more clearer looking bucket than any mentioned above here.
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/essential-accessories/buckets-grit-guards.html


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Marky899 said:


> what are the point of the wash buckets having a lid? Ive never used proper detailing buckets with lids and cant see the need for it.
> Intrigued to find out the purpose of the lid.


I need lids as I have to transport water round to nearest quiet car park about half mile away as I live on a busy road. It is a pain in ar$e as have no choice unless I want to get hit by a car on the busy road. I have to also take 2 pump sprayers as well.


----------



## Nordkapp (Apr 15, 2017)

Pug62 said:


> Must have purchased the last one.


First in best dressed, apologies, I took the last 2! Have 2 B&Q 16 litre buckets. If they float around I will insert foam around the edges.
Now looking for a snow foam for my Karcher


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ebay, for 30 quid I got 2 buckets, 2 Grit guards, a towel (the say it's a drying towel but it's better as a buffing towel) a thick woolly wash mit and some cherry shampoo.... and they r sound!

Ebay item number: 371089917090



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I just found my old posts from 2009! :doublesho
Dodo Juice buckets, best thing about them was the 90% clarity!
Worst thing was the build quality, as verified by others here:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7513



CleanYourCar said:


> From 2011: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204636&page=2
> 
> Our buckets are probably the dearest but they are the best  They aren't fully see through but 'natural' is the description given to them so semi-opaque
> 
> ...


£11.95 clear bucket (£7 extra for grit guard) discount for 2 (£4.95 p&p, DW05 5% off)
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...ar-wash-bucket-with-grit-guard-/prod_393.html

I like that that it's more durable than others, they say akin to the Zaino, but cheaper in cost. Thoughts and experiences please?


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Clean & Shiny do the same bucket for £11.95 too.
Plus they sell the Cyclone guards, and the wheel dolly!!!
Looks like I'm spending a fortune here then...

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/search?type=product&q=Bucket

DW10 10% discount over £50. Wish they had a 20% discount over £100 lol

EDIT:
Elite also sell the same bucket!
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-premium-5-us-gallon-transparent-bucket.php

Great to have choices


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Sid said:


> Clean & Shiny do the same bucket for £11.95 too.
> Plus they sell the Cyclone guards, and the wheel dolly!!!
> Looks like I'm spending a fortune here then...
> 
> ...


Just make 2x£50 orders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

C-Max said:


> Just make 2x£50 orders.


That's still a 10% discount lol ... but it did cross my mind


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Euro car parts had deal on meguairs buckets


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Picked up my buckets from B&Q today, much bigger than i thought they would be and very sturdy. :thumb:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Sid said:


> Clean & Shiny do the same bucket for £11.95 too.
> Plus they sell the Cyclone guards, and the wheel dolly!!!
> Looks like I'm spending a fortune here then...
> 
> ...


Motorgeek also do what "appears" to be the same bucket, phoned and they confirmed it is HDPE strengthened plastic too. Semi translucent.
Is it the same?? £1 cheaper @ £10.95 each

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/...oduct&db_q=1&db_soid=261&db_affid=&db_pid=452


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Guys, which one is better quality bucket in your opinion between this two?
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/set-of-2-buckets-with-lids-grit-guards.html
or
http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/mar...ree-grit-guard.html?nosto=nosto-page-product2


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Big buckets for a quid in Asda


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Mugen said:


> Guys, which one is better quality bucket in your opinion between this two?
> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/set-of-2-buckets-with-lids-grit-guards.html
> or
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/mar...ree-grit-guard.html?nosto=nosto-page-product2


They look pretty much the same bucket to me. Go for whichever is cheapest.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

FYI for anyone who has the grey/orange 16L buckets from B&Q, checked today and the standard grit guard and CG Cyclones are both too big for this bucket, only going about half way down due to the taper of the sides. The Scratch Shield branded guards with the four adjustable legs do fit nicely though. The white buckets at Elite also seem to be the same design.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm using these at the moment- link
nice and big, clearly labelled so I don't get them mixed up and came with grit guards and lids


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

*20* Litre buckets in Lidl from Thurs 27th £3.99

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=2632


----------



## Nordkapp (Apr 15, 2017)

Fitted both Meguiars grit guards to the 16 litre B&Q buckets. Jigsawed off the outer ring, sand papered the edges down and they are a nice snug fit.
Would show a photo if I knew how to upload one on this website


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Nordkapp said:


> Fitted both Meguiars grit guards to the 16 litre B&Q buckets. Jigsawed off the outer ring, sand papered the edges down and they are a nice snug fit.
> Would show a photo if I knew how to upload one on this website


Download Tapatalk and you can share pictures straight off your phone

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordkapp (Apr 15, 2017)

Nordkapp said:


> Fitted both Meguiars grit guards to the 16 litre B&Q buckets. Jigsawed off the outer ring, sand papered the edges down and they are a nice snug fit.
> Would show a photo if I knew how to upload one on this website











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordkapp (Apr 15, 2017)

Nordkapp said:


> View attachment 50750
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

gaswizards said:


> Download Tapatalk and you can share pictures straight off your phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


What if you have a phone that just makes calls and texts like my doro fliptop?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Spotted this wash bucket whilst I was having my car MOT'd today at a local garage.


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

brooklandsracer said:


> What if you have a phone that just makes calls and texts like my doro fliptop?


Lol then its time for an upgrade

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Loads of buckets here all sizes, colours and some with lids

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Plastic/Plastic-Buckets-and-Pails/c-1-170-113/


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone know which bucket gives a snug fit for the cyclone dirt guard.?
The buckets that I have at the moment allow a less than satisfactory "sloppy fit"


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

dellwood33 said:


> Anyone know which bucket gives a snug fit for the cyclone dirt guard.?
> The buckets that I have at the moment allow a less than satisfactory "sloppy fit"


What, other than the CG buckets they are designed to fit in?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

dellwood33 said:


> Anyone know which bucket gives a snug fit for the cyclone dirt guard.?
> The buckets that I have at the moment allow a less than satisfactory "sloppy fit"


The CG buckets are millimetre perfect and chunky enough to last a lifetime, but 10 quid a pop from Slims


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Slims are out of stock, that's why I was asking if there was an alternative.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

dellwood33 said:


> Slims are out of stock, that's why I was asking if there was an alternative.


Just google, they're are a number of outlets selling the CG buckets for around the same price. I came across this one with 10% of your first order - https://joesshineshop.uk/products/chemical-guys-heavy-duty-detailing-bucket


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

How do people fill up 20ltr buckets, can't get one under the kitchen taps!? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Dunc2610 said:


> How do people fill up 20ltr buckets, can't get one under the kitchen taps!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In the bath, using the shower head to get nice suds!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like you need a new kitchen!

May I suggest at least 200mm clearance when you order your new tap...










It's been said many times that detailing can get expensive!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Dunc2610 said:


> How do people fill up 20ltr buckets, can't get one under the kitchen taps!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Before getting the snaller CG buckets I had the same problem. I resolved it by getting a hozelock multi tap connector like this - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0Q2QVMPYB6XP5YD937M0 and using a small extension hose.


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

I use two of the wickes 30l plastering buckets for wash and rinse then a £4 lidl bucket for wheels. Fill up the two big buckets using a smaller one that fits in the kitchen sink and multiple trips back and forth. (keeps me fit tho, as does carrying the two 30l buckets😁) 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 160 litre bucket for when I do water changes on my tropical fish tank each week, fitting that under my taps is awkward 
it's also quite heavy too when full...


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Reddaddy67 said:


> I have a 160 litre bucket for when I do water changes on my tropical fish tank each week, fitting that under my taps is awkward
> it's also quite heavy too when full...


I hope it has the plastic grip on the wire handle to stop it hurting your hand!
:lol:


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rope handles 👍👍👍

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

http://www.toppstiles.co.uk/tprod8768/bal-mixing-bucket-225ltr.html

Been using these for years 22.5ltrs. Think they used to be cheaper tho...

Subscribe to the notion that there is no need for a grit guard as you don't run your mitt along the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## d4dek (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my 20l buckets from clean your car, super strong ,made in America the grit guard is a snug fit in the bottom of the bucket,they also fit my grit guard bucket dollies perfectly,20 litre buckets are just the right size for washing the car so you are not having to put the wash mitt all the way down to the bottom where the dirt is.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

neilmcl said:


> Before getting the snaller CG buckets I had the same problem. I resolved it by getting a hozelock multi tap connector like this - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0Q2QVMPYB6XP5YD937M0 and using a small extension hose.


Where did you get the smaller CG ones (they the one's billed as 'heavy duty'?), can't find them for love nor money!!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Dunc2610 said:


> Where did you get the smaller CG ones (they the one's billed as 'heavy duty'?), can't find them for love nor money!!


Yes, those are the ones. I got mine from Slims Detailing - http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/chemical-guys-heavy-duty-detailing-bucket.html


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Doesn't matter how much you sugar coat it, a bucket is just that, a bucket.

My £1 builders bucket is still going strong after several 1bm years


----------

